

Announcement of mac80211 driver support for Marvell 88W8864 chip - cnst
https://lists.openwrt.org/pipermail/openwrt-devel/2014-December/030229.html

======
cnst
Some context here: this is for Belkin / Linksys WRT1900AC, which was released
as a premium open-source router, with OpenWRT support, now close to about a
year ago…

Except it actually wasn’t open-source and didn't have OpenWRT support, due to
the missing WiFi drivers from Marvell…

[https://forum.openwrt.org/viewtopic.php?pid=230686](https://forum.openwrt.org/viewtopic.php?pid=230686)

